# CFC Lizenzproblem



## Radler (12 November 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und habe ein Problem mit den Lizenzen.

Sitze zur Zeit an meiner Abschlussarbeit in E-Technik.

Ich habe als Hardware eine T-CPU 317T-2DP, eine CU320, ALM und DMM.

Ich  habe zuerst Step7 Prof V10.0, dann S7-Technology und danach noch CFC  V8.0 installiert. Für alle 3 habe ich eine passende Lizenz.
Bei der Installation von S7-Tech, wurde CFC 7.1 mitinstalliert. 
Doch  nach dem ablauf der 14 tägigen Trial-Lizenz, kann ich über S7 -Config  den erstellten CFC Plan nicht mehr öffnen wegen Lizenzproblemen, obwohl  ja CFC 8.0 mit gültiger Lizenz istalliert ist.

Bearbeiten kann ich den Plan trotzdem, indem ich CFC extern starte und den Plan öffne und speichere.

Kann es sein, das der Plan in meiner Cofig trotzdem nicht aufgerufen und bearbeitet wird, wegen diesen Lizenzproblemen? 
Hatte als Test nen einfachen UND-Baustein erstellt mit nem Taster am Eingang, aber bei der Beobachtung tut sich da nichts.

Wenn  ich in S7-Config auf den Plan rechtsklicke und auf "Übernehmen und  Übersetzen" klicke, kommt eine Warnung, dass auf den Plan nicht  zugegriffen werden kann.

Gilt der Zugriff nur für die  Bearbeitung, oder auch für die Abarbeitung im Programm? Desweiteren ist  es auch nicht möglich, die Ablaufgruppe einzustellen.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir Helfen.


----------



## ducati (12 November 2013)

Radler schrieb:


> Ich habe als Hardware eine T-CPU 317T-2DP, eine CU320, ALM und DMM.
> Ich  habe zuerst Step7 Prof V11.0, dann S7-Technology und danach noch CFC  V8.0 installiert. Für alle 3 habe ich eine passende Lizenz.
> Bei der Installation von S7-Tech, wurde CFC 7.1 mitinstalliert.



Hört sich nach nem Versionskonflikt an... Aber ich kenne das S7-Technologie nicht... Aber CFC ist mit TIA nicht kompatibel... Und S7-Technologie doch auch nicht? oder sehe ich das falsch?

https://support.automation.siemens.com/kompatool/pages/main/index.jsf

Gruß.


----------



## Radler (12 November 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis!
Beim durchschaun der Verträglichkeitsliste ist mir folgender Satz aufgefallen: 

"Für die Funktion „Drive Control Chart (DCC)“ enthält S7-Technology bestimmte Versionen des Produkts CFC und ist nicht mit anderen Versionen von CFC kombinierbar." 

Bedeutet für mich, das die nachinstallierte Version 8.0 nutzlos ist.

Noch eine Frage zu der Version 7.1 die bei S7-Tech dabei war:
 Bei der Installation konnte ich CFC als Installationsption hinzufügen. Ist das dann nur als "Probeversion" gedacht? Also beinhaltet die beigelegte Lizenz nicht CFC?  

Nach dem ablauf der Testlizenz wird dann auch der Erstellte Plan vom Programm gar nicht aufgerufen?

Gruß Radler


----------



## bike (12 November 2013)

Wer hat denn die Auswahl der Software vorgenommen?
Ist da beim preengineering etwas in die Buxen gegangen?
Bei einer Abschlussarbeit wird doch gute Planung erwartet.

Aber ducati hat recht, die Softwaren passen nicht.


bike


----------



## ChristophD (12 November 2013)

Hallo,

für das mit S7-Techno installierte CFC brauchst du einen eigene Lizens (CFC für SINAMICS).


----------



## ducati (12 November 2013)

ChristophD schrieb:


> für das mit S7-Techno installierte CFC brauchst du einen eigene Lizens (CFC für SINAMICS).



Jo, aber das S7-Techno ist trotzdem nicht mit dem TIA-Portal (Step7 v11) kompatibel... oder seh ich das falsch...

Der TE benötigt erstmal Step7 prof 2010 SR3 (Step7 5.5 SP3)...


----------



## ChristophD (12 November 2013)

was heist für dich kompatibel?
S7-Technology gehört zur Classic Linie der SIEMENS SW, wie auch Step7 V5.x, WinCCflex 2008 SPx, SIMOTION STARTER/SCOUT etc.
Und der Parallelbetrieb von Classic und TIAP ist möglich, sprich sie können auf einem System nebeneinander installiert und benutzt werden.


----------



## ducati (12 November 2013)

Naja, wie gesagt, kenn das S7-Technologie nicht, aber in der Kompatibilitätsliste wird TIA V11 nicht als kompatibel mit S7-Technologie angezeigt...

Aber womit projektiert er denn jetzt die T-CPU 317T-2DP? Mit TIA, mit S7-Tech. oder mit beidem? wie soll das gut gehen...


----------



## ChristophD (12 November 2013)

also da die 317T von einem TIAP V11 gar nicht unterstützt wird (wie alle anderen 300er auch) geht es damit nicht


----------



## ducati (12 November 2013)

na sag ich doch


----------



## ChristophD (12 November 2013)

also wird das mit der SW S7-Technology machen , so wie er das vermutlich auch vorhate 
Da er es installieren konnte und auch CFC 8.0 installieren konnte wird er wohl ein Step7 V5.x auch noch auf dem Rechner haben, der Schlingel


----------



## Radler (12 November 2013)

Also zur projektierung des s120 wird S7-Technology (bzw S7t-config) genutzt. Damit habe ich ein Projekt angelegt und konfiguriert. Des weiteren ist Step 7 Prof SR2 (glaub Version 5.3) installiert. Damit habe ich dann die Hardware der SPS eingerichtet und dann die S120 eingefügt.
Weder Starter noch TIA-Portal sind installiert. S7T-Config hat die Starterfunktionalität implementiert.

Diese beiden Programme harmonieren auch wunderbar miteinander, aber beim einfügen eines DCC-Plans auf der Antriebsseite gab es Probleme. Wie sich ja rausstellete, kann man nur das mitgelieferte CFC bei der Technology-Software benutzen und sonst keine andere Version.

gruß


----------



## ChristophD (12 November 2013)

Achso dann ist die Angabe aus Post #1 "Step7 Prof V11.0" nicht richtig, damit klärt sich zumindest die Sache von ducati

Das mit der CFC ist korrekt da musst du leider auf die V7.1 zurück und gegebenenfalls eine Lizenz bestellen (insofern die noch erhältlich ist).


----------



## ducati (12 November 2013)

Radler schrieb:


> Weder Starter noch TIA-Portal sind installiert.





Radler schrieb:


> Ich  habe zuerst Step7 Prof V11.0 ... installiert. .



na was den nun? 

Step7 v11 ist TIA-Portal!


----------



## Radler (12 November 2013)

sorry da habe ich mir nen groben schnitzer erlaubt. richtig ist Prof V10
ich habe es verbessert.


----------



## ChristophD (12 November 2013)

Prof V10 ist auch TIA 
Korrekt ist Step7 Professional 2010


----------



## bike (12 November 2013)

Ja aber unter V11 funktioniert doch das Technologie Paket nicht.
Und Starter und Technologie zusammen geht ja auch nicht.
Also wenn die Hardware so ist, dann brauchst du wohl oder übel V5.5.

Schon einmal daran gedacht, bei BigS anzufragen und deren Vorschlag abholen?


bike


----------



## ChristophD (12 November 2013)

@bike 
das Thema ist doch erledigt.
er hat kein V11 installiert sondern Step7 Professional 2010 und das ist Step7 V5.5 !


----------



## Radler (12 November 2013)

Also vielen Dank an alle, die Licht ins Dunkle gebracht haben. Und sorry für den Versionen-wirwar. Es wird wohl auf ne neue Lizenz für cfc 7.1 rauslaufen.


----------



## ducati (12 November 2013)

naja... der versionswirrwar ist ein nicht unerheblicher Teil deiner (spaeteren) Arbeit... wenn Du dir da nicht mehr Sorgfalt angewoehnst, wird das spaeter teuer. ne falsch gekaufte Lizenz kann schon mal ne 5 oder 6 stellige Euro Summe ausmachen! 
wie weiter oben geechrieben, brauchst Du keine cfc 7.1 Lizenz sonder die richtige cfc fuer sinamics. oder willst Du die sps auch noch in cfc programmieren? dann brauchst Du evtl. sogar beides... aber da wuerd ich dann wirklich mal den Siemens Vertreter Fragen...


----------



## bike (12 November 2013)

Aber mit Version 5.5 funktioniert doch CFC 8.0. 
Oder nur mit PCS7 Version8?

Verstehen muss ich das jetzt nicht, oder?


bike

btw: Es ist geklärt, schön, doch mein Netz hat mir zusätzlichen Informationen nicht just in Time angezeigt, daher das Post von mir.


----------



## ducati (13 November 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Aber mit Version 5.5 funktioniert doch CFC 8.0.



Ja das schon, aber nicht zusätzlich noch mit S7-Tech... Bei S7-Tech ist CFC 7.1 schon integriert und somit ein noch zusätzliches CFC 8.0 nicht kompatibel... So hab ich es verstanden.

Gruß.


----------



## miami (13 November 2013)

ChristophD schrieb:


> also da die 317T von einem TIAP V11 gar nicht unterstützt wird (wie alle anderen 300er auch) geht es damit nicht


Die T-CPUs werden von TIAP nicht unterstützt, egal welche Version man hat. 
Aber alle anderen:
Die Standard CPUs der S7-300 werden von STEP 7 *Professional *seit V11 unterstützt (solange sie noch halbwegs aktuell sind)
STEP 7 *Basic *unterstützt nur die S7-1200.


----------

